# lost anchors



## cambosoup99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone on this forum ever dives down to the bottom at 3 mile bridge. I've lost 2 anchors there already but i've been catching fish so didn't bother me much. would like to see if i could get it back. maybe maybe not??


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try this.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think that will help at the three mile bridge because of all the rubble down there . If the line gets between those pillers it's gone. A little better solution is to give Josh on this forum a call and have him make a rock anchor for your size boat. I still have some 8 Lb anchors for $10.00 ea.:thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

If you are just wanting your anchors back, why not try posting on the General Scuba Topics page. Someone wanting to dive might go for it. Otherwise, you do need a different anchor for the bridge.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Anybody have recovered anchor's for sale?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Check Sealark.

Skip


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

thnx


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Recovering an anchor on 3 mile requires the utmost of spectacular conditions. I dove the center (depth 30 ft) last week. If it weren't for my dive light, my head would have been in the mud before I saw the mud.


----------

